# Tips zum Fotografieren von Personen



## Unrealer (14. August 2004)

Hallo Leute,
wollte heute mal wieder zur Freundinn um ein paar richtig gute Photos von mir/uns machen zu lassen. Werde dafür ene 4 Megapixel Camera benutzen. (die dürfte reichen). Die Photos werde ich wahrscheinlich noch in Photoshop nachbearbeiten. Aber erstmal muss dazu alles stimmen:
-welche Posi?
-welches Licht?
.....
Da gabs es mal im Fernseh einen Beitrag dazu, kann mich leider nicht mehr gut daran erinnern. (an deren Tipps) Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein bisschen unter die Arme greifen?
Vielleicht eine gute Webseite (google findet da nix :|)
Oder einfach eure Tips, was ihr immer macht umd Photos gut aussehen zu lassen.


Danke,
Unrealer


----------



## Nacron (16. August 2004)

Also erstmal Portraitfotos sind personenabhängig man kann nicht sagen mach das und es wird gut ... du muss versuchen die schockoseiten deiner freundin nach vorne zu kehren und ihre kleinen fehler zu verstecken ...

Genrell kann man sagen diffuses licht ist immer gut ... 

was ist diffuses licht: Nimm mal ne bauleuchte und häng nen weißes tuch in nem abstand von 1 meter davor ... schon hast du diffuses licht (das selbe wie bei fotographen mit ihren schirmen)...

Mit dem diffusen licht verhinderst du das sich hässliche harte schatten auf dem gesicht absetzen ... 

Danach kommt das "highlight", das heißt du hebst eine gesichtshälfte besonders hervor ... dies geschieht entweder mit einem spot oder ebenfalls mit einem diffusen licht ...


Zur Pose... es gibt "Standartposen" aber im thema posen solltest du dich entweder auf deine freundin verlassen wenn sie weiß wie sie ihre besten seiten zeigt oder deinem geschmack ... und kleiner tip sie soll sich einfach bewegen und du schiest die fotos ... denn wenn du sagst so das bein noch 1 cm rechts dann ist das gestellt und wirkt unnatürlich.

generell würde ich dir raten erst mal die portraits in schwarz weiß zu machen ... d.h. deine freundin brauch sich nicht schminken und du lernst langsam mit der ganzen sache wie licht und schatten umzugehen weil man eben nur licht und schatten sieht bei s&w ... 

Noch was ... schau dir Bilder an und lerne daraus ... 
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/566

Ich hoffe dir en bischen geholfen zu haben ... 
MfG
Benedikt


----------

